# Emmy



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

So I was supposed to adopt a little blue mitted ragdoll from a breeder in PA mid-January. I had reserved him and put down a deposit and everything Yesterday I got an email from the breeder saying that he had a neurological disorder and she was no longer offering him for sale. I was heartbroken. However, I am a big believer in things happening for a reason. So today I went out and visited a few animal shelters. Totally not expecting to find a cat, but more looking around to see what was available. 

I saw this little black and white fluffball hiding in a cat tree. I pet her and she clawed me so I continued along on my way. We leave the room and come back in a little while later to look one last time at all the cats before we move on to the next shelter and my friend picks her up. I take her and she hissed. But I did not let a little hissing stop me. I know a lot of times they have learned that if they kiss they'll be put down and left alone. She stopped hissing relatively quickly and settled down in my arms and fell asleep . . . for at least 20 minutes. We got a room to play with her individually and after a little while I asked to adopt her. I filled out an application, spoke with an adoption counselor and she was mine!

She was found as a stray sometime in November. In an abandoned house in a coors light box  They estimate her to be around 7months old. She has been spayed and had all her shots and everything. Now that we are home and she has explored and such she is cuddling right up against me watching a movie. She is the COMPLETE opposite of how she was in the shelter. She follows me around like a puppy. Everytime I get up and move 5 feet away she gets up and runs to where I am. She purrs when you talk to her. No hissing at all. She lets me flip her on her back and carry her around like a baby. She is awesome. Guess she was meant to be mine.

Without further ado, Emmy:

At the shelter:








At home:
































Snuggling watching Disney movies <3

I'm in LOVE


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable!!!! Her face is mesmerizing, and I love her mittens!!! Gorgeous fluffy tail, too. She looks like she's already right at home. 

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

She's absolutely beautiful!!! She looks like she is right at home with you. I'm happy for both of you to have found each other.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

I am so happy for you and for her as well. And yes, that face is unreal. Very cool. Do you have ferrets as well?


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps said:


> I am so happy for you and for her as well. And yes, that face is unreal. Very cool. Do you have ferrets as well?


Ferrets? No. Are you referring to the cage in the background of one of the pics? That houses my rats


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh I see and Emmy is cool with them? I sure hope so!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Awww she's a doll. Look at that happy "tail up" picture! I remember very clearly when my two first started putting their tails up at home and it still melts me. She's clearly meant to be in your home. So glad she got her chance today.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I love the markings on her face. Congrats to you on adopting her. And I was going to ask if that was a rat cage in the background... That question's already been answered though. How many rats do you have? Has she met them yet?


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rats rock!!! :thumb


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

YAY ratties! hehe

Anyway, there are 6 in there. The cage is huge. Only the bottom part can be seen in the pic. I have it sealed off into 2 cages each with 3 rats so I have 6. She started jumping on the cage a couple times, but a couple squirts from a squirt bottle (3 max) and she now knows that there are clear boundaries. I've partnered the spray with a "No" and then a spray. I'm sure to make sure she does not see it is me spraying her. Although she is so focused on the rats she wouldn't notice if I was right in front of her face. I don't really like the squirt bottle, but I need her to learn from the start that the rats are off limits. Since I squirted her she just sits a reasonable distance away and watches. I have them running around on my bed right now (separate blankets and such of course) and closed the door so she cannot get to them. I tried just telling her no and just moving her and making startling noises, but nothing worked. Now she barely looks up at them so here's hoping *crosses fingers*

She seems very happy. Her tail is always up as she follows me around or goes around exploring. She seems to have adjusted very quickly.

She is very smart. Already knows to keep a distance away from the rats which was my biggest concern although I am still not leaving them alone, knows "treat" (I was just messing around and having her go "up" when I have a treat and she picked it up very quick), I say "bedtime" and she runs to the bedroom and hops up on the bed...She had to have been a pet before she was abandoned.

I'm convinced I brought home a puppy and not a kitten. I can't move without her following me. She's great!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

She is beautiful! What a face! Looks like you both are pretty happy, congrats


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She's just beautiful. I love that luxurious tail!

I certainly hope that breeder gave you your deposit back.....


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

MowMow said:


> She's just beautiful. I love that luxurious tail!
> 
> I certainly hope that breeder gave you your deposit back.....


Yes she did. Should be in the mail. She said I could have first pick of a kitten from any future litter, but she does not have any pregnant cats or other available kittens and I did not want to wait a few months for one. Or I could have my deposit back so I chose to get my deposit back.


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Pics from today:









She LOVES the cat tree!








Rattie watching. Note little rattie at the bottom corner of the cage


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

She is just so unbelievably cute. I love the way she watches the rats.  I love rats. My daughter and I both have them. Very easily trained!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Emmy is beautiful! Kittehs with unusual facial markings ROCK!


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG! She is just gorgeous! I can see how you fell in love with her so quickly.


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Rattie watching









"You want to be mai friend?"


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It's great that you're training her right away, it's so important that they learn rules about the others pets in the house.

I'd add one thing though. Watch her really closely when she's near the cage, if you see her starting to get focues on the rats call her over to you in your best happy voice. I usually use a loud sing-song voice: "Dooo-Ran! I have a TREAT! Come here handsom boy!" Loud and happy sounding, I also make the same kissy noise as I make at dinner time. Then when the kitty comes over you make a HUGE fuss over them, maybe even have a little playtime.

Usuing this method my cats now go up to our toad/snake tanks and then come chirping back to me. They've learned to be much calmer around the tanks, and it helps with bonding too.

It's always better to interrupt before they've done something bad, and reward them for making the right choice, than to wait until they've done something bad and correct them.

She's absolutely beautiful by the way. Her face is very striking!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

She looks like she is already completely in charge! She is also a cat, so I'm not sure you will ever convince her that the rats aren't a tasty temptation  For me it's Franny and my birds. She can't get to them but she never stops trying. They are completely safe so I don't worry


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a bit of a soft spot for blue mitted Ragdolls (I have two), but Emmy is absolutely gorgeous. I just love the markings on her face.

We have four hamsters- so understand the need for training. I do believe cats can never truly be trained not to go for small furries, it's just natural instinct, but putting steps in place keeps the little ones safe.


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

I have stopped trying to get her to stay away from the rats. She was doing very well, but as I'm not there during the day the training was not consistent. The rats keep her in her place which is funny. She gets too close and they make this noise and go after her and she backs off. She paws at them through the cage bars, but never with her claws out (that I have seen) which is good.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

She is stunning! Got a little bit late here, but I had to say congrats and oh boy how beautiful is she!!!! :love2


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Went to take a shower and this is what I come back to










Guess I took too long


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Some new pictures of my one. She has definitely come out of her shell now. Still follows me around like a puppy and wants to be near me, but I feel she's going through a bit of a bratty teenager phase. She's been nipping a bit. She also has these psycho-kitty episodes where she just runs around the apartment. Mostly when I get home from work at the end of the day or when I wake-up and open the bedroom door and let her out into the apartment. We have a vet appointment Saturday just for a check-up to make sure all is well. Hasn't had diarrhea since I switched her food. Little bugger seems to like quail...high maitenance kitty. But she's so cute. I guess i'll keep her 
















Swear to GOD she did that herself. She was sleepy so she put herself to bed and tucked her little self right in








She LOVES my bed if you can't tell








Little pip. Please ignore the contents of my fridge...


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, and this . . .








That's me holding her. She's a cuddlebug <3


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Awww, she's really beautiful!


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

AWESOME! You did the right thing because you two were obviously meant to be together. She is so beautiful! Give her a snuggle for me...


----------

